# Crate training in Apt, Parvo



## Withpaine (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'll be adopting a young cockapoo puppy on Friday. I currently live in an apartment (no balcony) and I'm curious about crate training, parvo and I guess pee pads.

So what I'm understanding is that I should first do is get the vaccination and the followup boosters. BUT in mean time what should I be doing? I've read a lot and the suggestion is pee pads, which I'm ok with, but how will that affect the dog during the transition from pee pads to outdoors, or dog run at the top of my building?

Maybe I'm over thinking it but I'm getting excited and I want to do it right. 

Michael


----------

